# Blood in stool how can you tell?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

I know this may sound like a stupid question but I need to know how can you tell with d and or c? Is it easily spotted or do you go by colour?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

As far as I know stool looks black if there is blood in it. Also, it may look like this if you have eaten black charcoal tablets for wind.If you are worried should go to the doctor. Stool varies from brown to yellow if its diarrhea I think, normally.God blessal


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

The best way to check for blood is to have a rectal exam, where the doctor removes a small piece of stool and swabs it on a testing sheet. I think it is called an ocult blood test. Pharmacies sell similar testing kits where you can check your own stool for blood in much the same way.------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2000)

I was told by my mom the nurse that if you see bright red, this is blood most likely from a hemmoroid, but nothing to worry about if it isn't very much. However, if you do see black or dark red, you've GOTTA see a doctor ASAP.Why do you ask? Have you seen blood?


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I get what looks like bloody hunks of tissue or mucous in my stool. I have also had the bright red blood that colours the water and the black pieces of stool, sometimes it looks like black blood clots. I know this is gruesome but unless you explain it there is no way to really know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

Nicol, get yourself to a doctor ASAP and get some tests done. What you've described does not sound normal. I had black colored stool about a month ago and through my own research and misery discovered it was due to food poisoning (e. coli most likely). You never know what's causing internal bleeding so it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Well Gena, I have been to several Dr's who all say the same thing. It is only IBS. This has been going on for 2 years now. I have a new GI who wants to run some more tests on me but the last time I saw him he said that even if I did have IBD there was nothing that they could do for me since I am not sick enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

test


----------

